# wanted redfoot baby or juvenile



## LunarSarah (Oct 11, 2008)

I've raised redfoots in the past and am looking to do it again. Please let me know if you have an up for adoption or sale.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 11, 2008)

LunarSarah said:


> I've raised redfoots in the past and am looking to do it again. Please let me know if you have an up for adoption or sale.



Where are you located? I have two 3 yr olds I would like to rehome.
Very reasonably priced. You may email me privately if intrested.
Pics available.


----------



## saltycity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have sulcata for sale as well as redfoots.
Leonard,352-860-0367
[email protected]


----------

